# July SoCal Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, the month is at the half-way point and we havent had a herf yet! Let's bring this down to the Orange Counta area so that hopefully some S/BOTL from the surrounding area came come out and play.

*Location: *
Embassy Cigars
Off the 91 Fwy and Imperial Hwy
5773 E. Santa Ana Canyon Rd. Suite#F, Anaheim Hills, CA. 92807
(714) 998-9220

*Date:* Sunday, July 22
*Time: *11am to Whenever

They just revamped their walk-in and have an upgraded vent system with plenty of room. Their sticks are usually a bit pricy but for the area and being in CA its not too bad... oh, and they have an insane selection of high-end sticks (old old Opus, 20+ boxes of Lost City, Wolfman (might be sold out), Cojonu 2012, Viaje Supper Shot, Davidoff LE, AVO LE, Fuente Between the Lines, Julius Caesar, etc).

Yes, you can bring your own sticks but please be sure to buy something when you're there.

I know that they'll be cool with outside smokes too. I will be down there tonight to herf with the owner for a bit and let him know the party waggon is coming.

If you wanna stay later then there is a good restaurant next door that a patio that is cigar friendly.

Oh... and I'm gonna be bringing a couple free pizzas compliments of Porkys Pizza.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I made plans for my son to be in Westminster that day.. but I'll make him move his plans to the next day so I can go herf


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> I made plans for my son to be in Westminster that day.. but I'll make him move his plans to the next day so I can go herf


:banana: :cheer2:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like my calendar is open :banana:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:bump: for all you late night So Cal puffers.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

This will be a great time for yous guys. 
I certainly wish I was going to So Cal and not Vegas this weekend.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a maybe for now. 

I have to see what the misses has planned if anything...


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

How come we dont do them saturdays? I want to go, but driving 1 1/2 one way is not appealing on a sunday


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

SystemError said:


> How come we dont do them saturdays? I want to go, but driving 1 1/2 one way is not appealing on a sunday


I like Sat herfs too. Gives a day to recover but we try to mix it up. Last month was on Sat.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in...I think...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

SystemError said:


> How come we dont do them saturdays? I want to go, but driving 1 1/2 one way is not appealing on a sunday


I do it all the time Brother!!! It's not that bad for the enjoyment in the middle!!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Its almost 3 for me one way, dont think its going to happen.. Unless jeff needs a ridealong haha


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think 68 Lotus wins. He drives from Arizona to herf for the day and then drives back. Crazy SOB is a machine!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, and we will be moving these around to different locations every month. Kinda like a SoCal traveling herf.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Oh, and we will be moving these around to different locations every month. Kinda like a *SoCal traveling herf*.


I totally started playing circus music in my head when I read that :laugh:

:banana::banana::juggle::bounce::juggle::banana::banana:

:caked:

:banplease:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Damit! So close in AZ! If you guys set one up for early Sept I'll try to make an appearance. I'll be in the Beaumont area.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Damit! So close in AZ! If you guys set one up for early Sept I'll try to make an appearance. I'll be in the Beaumont area.


Oh hell yeah! Gotta have a "troop herf" :banana: 
(and I don't just mean the 3 of us )


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Damit! So close in AZ! If you guys set one up for early Sept I'll try to make an appearance. I'll be in the Beaumont area.


How long are you gonna be out here for?



E Dogg said:


> Oh hell yeah! Gotta have a "troop herf" :banana:
> (and I don't just mean the 3 of us )


True. RAY... START DRIVING!!! :lol:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll be there from around the 31st of August to the 4th or 5th of September. I'll be occupied on the 31st and 1st. Maybe the 2nd?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Damit! So close in AZ! If you guys set one up for early Sept I'll try to make an appearance. I'll be in the Beaumont area.


I'm in for that. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Damn it, right in my back yard and I will be out of town (


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^ Well change your plans.... :lol:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> ^^^ Well change your plans.... :lol:


+1 
seriously get your priorities straight ound:


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> +1
> seriously get your priorities straight ound:


I will be in vegas popping my casa fuente cherry


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Halofan said:


> I will be in vegas popping my casa fuente cherry


Ok. Can't really blame ya there. :thumb:

Have fun and be sure to pick up their house blend.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Halofan said:


> I will be in vegas popping my casa fuente cherry


I'll be in Vegas this weekend also. and likely going to be at casa fuente at some point


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Ok. Can't really blame ya there. :thumb:


I can, he could've invited us...... :bawling::bawling:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> I can, he could've invited us...... :bawling::bawling:


This!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got this emailed to me so be sure you mention it:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Tomorrow's the big day BUMP!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm leaving the desert around 9am


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

9am??? Holy Hell......

I'm pushing for 9:30. But I'll be there.

Where's all the rest of these SoCal peeps????????


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:wave: 

I'm here.... Leaving around 9:30 as well


:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I have to pick Madison up at 11 but we'll be there. With a couple of extras.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll be late to the party. Got word yesterday that our horse feed delivery was bumped back and won't be here until 10 - 11. I have to help the kid off load it (2000 lbs of feed). Then I'm on my way. Stopping off at Porkys Pizza to pick up a couple pizzas for us to snack on. Hopefully I'll be there at noonish.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Halfblood Fiend, DarrelMorris and friends and family



Matt, the birthday boy, and Jeff



BigJ, Eric and... I forgot his name! The tuna boat guy!





No herf is complete until the german chocolate cake comes out. It's calorie free ya know! 

:smoke:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a good time! So bummed I couldn't be there.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome pics Jessica. Had a great time with some S/BOTL :smoke:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Looks like a good time! So bummed I couldn't be there.


Don't worry Pete! We're hoping to have a welcoming party when you're here!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Pete, you can't keep the SoCal crew down!!! We'll be ready when you come....


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Wish I could've made it instead I was trying to clean my hoarder dad's apartment up a bit in Vegas. but me and the GF did manage to slip away for a bit to relax at Casa Fuente










Smoking her first Fuente. Also got her to smoke a Secreto, and a MoW Puro Authentico


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent Dennis!!!

Congrats and glad to hear you had a good time!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

*jealous* 

Love that place. Glad you got to make it there for a smoke :smoke:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

It's always good to hang out with all of you. I'm looking forward to next time. 
When did you take the pics Jessica? I don't remember seeing you take them.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I had my camera out twice... lol

Maybe I should do wedding photography... you'll never know I was there!


----------



## Halfblood Fiend (Jun 28, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> It's always good to hang out with all of you. I'm looking forward to next time.
> When did you take the pics Jessica? I don't remember seeing you take them.


I saw her with it.

I had alot of fun. I love just listening to conversation and watching stupid people on Vegas Cops.


----------

